# Correct HP Rating?



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

They both are correct. It depends on the voltages you operate it at. Here is a site with data sheets and a list of the power at different voltages: http://www.evparts.com/prod-MT2120.htm

I recently acquired a FB1-4001A and I plan on running it at 96 volts, which happens to be 20 HP continuous 70HP peak, vs my K99-4007 I am currently running which is 10 HP continuous 35 peak, which is also running at 96 volts.


----------



## Voltswagen (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks SGC
That explains it.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

If only we could get HP data on a built series wound dc motor running a higher voltage...

Say.... an FB1 built up and running at 200V (at 100% duty cycle)...

at 500amp continuous, 100kw, 134HP

at 1000amp peak, 200kw, 268HP 

....that would be a REALLY nice graph to see...


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

Bowser330 said:


> If only we could get HP data on a built series wound dc motor running a higher voltage...
> 
> Say.... an FB1 built up and running at 200V (at 100% duty cycle)...
> 
> ...


An FB1 has a continous rating of 200 AMPS. If you put 500 AMPs in it continuously it will literally melt down. Torque remains constant with AMPs, so looking at this graph http://www.evparts.com/img/mt2120torquecurvebyus.PDF

You can see that 1000 AMPs has 240 Ft-LBs of torque!


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

TheSGC said:


> An FB1 has a continous rating of 200 AMPS. If you put 500 AMPs in it continuously it will literally melt down. Torque remains constant with AMPs, so looking at this graph http://www.evparts.com/img/mt2120torquecurvebyus.PDF
> 
> You can see that 1000 AMPs has 240 Ft-LBs of torque!


good point...

So what would the graph look like at 144V?

What does higher voltage do to the rpm and amps..etc..??


----------



## ice (Sep 8, 2008)

very informative post!


----------

